

Playing God: Why ethical objections to interfering with nature are too late - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/28/2050/the-philosopher-who-says-we-should-play-god-rd

======
lumberjack
So what happens when a few years from now a technology is developed that
guarantees that your child will be a 160+ IQ genius but said procedure is only
available to a very small percentage of the population?

I think that's what everybody is secretly fearing, honestly.

And maybe, not even money would allow you in on said technology. Why wouldn't
for example, the country that developed it keep the technology restricted to
its own citizens so that they will, in one generation, gain an advantage over
the rest of the world?

